# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > POWERLIFTING FORUM >  Sled- prowler

## jypoll

Where is the best place on the Internet or Canadian stores to get a sled or a prowler. And will I be scuffing up the street enough to anoy my neighbours.

----------


## jypoll

Actually I think a tire would be better for the road, what kind of tire would be good and how would I fashion a waistband to pull it?

----------


## xxxl83

elitefts.com for the prowler. For the sled if you look around you should be able to find one cheaper, try southcarolinabarbell.com I think they have a reasonably priced one.


xxxl83

----------


## xxxl83

the prowler and sled both do well on the street!!!! however if you want to go the tire route that works too. 

lay the tire down flat. drill a hole through it in the middle. Get a 1/2" eye hook and some big washers, put a washer on the eye hook, put it through the hole, put on the other washer and then the nut and tighten it up. you may want to double up the nuts to prevent them frome becoming loose. Tie a rope through the the eye hook, then tie a loop in the other end for your belt.

xxxl83

----------


## qal92

elite fts hands down man

----------


## CFforged

Like mentioned above, Elite FTS for the prowler. If you want a super cheap dragging sled check out Rogue Fitness.

----------


## gymnerd

Elite if you are gonna buy new. I would look around on powerlifting watch and see if some one is selling one used or something. BTW we push the prowler and also do sled work on cement it works good steel>cement :Smilie:

----------


## Nooomoto

Elite FTS for sure for the prowler. I got my weight sled from amazon.com, it was pretty cheap and it came with straps. Theres a bunch on there, I'm sure you can find a cheap one.

----------

